# Is my German Shephard pure bred ?



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

Can anyone tell me is my German Shepard pure bred she is 5 months old but no papers with her she seems kind of weird her ears are small and her tail curls and her fur is kind of curly I didn't see the parents as I got her off previous owners but they said she was pure bred but she looks kind of weird to me don't know if she is big for her age either has anyone got any advice please thanks in advance .....her tail looks like this older German shepherd that I found on google images in the pictures..


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

looks like a PB long coat whose ears are not done standing yet. has something changed in a week or were you not satisfied with the responses when you posted this question before?


----------



## Jedi (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm not saying yours is but I've seen German Shepherd/Husky mixes that look a lot like yours . 
Recently I've visited several puppies whom the owner swore they were pb but were not . Sometimes you take your mix dog to get his vaccinations and the vet tech will just put German Shepherd on the paper work only cause he looks like one . Some people will take that and try to prove that the dog is pb because it says so on the vet papers . 
Rudy .


----------



## Lykaios (Nov 18, 2015)

Looks purebred! And yes, definitely looks like she's going to be a coatie! The ears go through all kinds of funky stages at that age 
Tail is also normal, sometimes the tail grows some extra length before the body catches up and they will curl it to keep it from brushing against the ground. Or she could possibly have whats called a "gay tail" where it normally curls slightly at the end.


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

Fodder said:


> looks like a PB long coat whose ears are not done standing yet. has something changed in a week or were you not satisfied with the responses when you posted this question before?


Hi ya she has changed since last time I posted her tail is kind of turning me off to thinking she pure bred her tail curls it's weird not sure if should be like that or not and people have told me her ears are really small one of them is kind of leaning to the side also... But I not sure if she is actually big unless she's growing really slow and I not sure should her tail be like that either her tail is very curly and not really hairy as all other shepherds I have seen...I'm just really confused about her cause it's a pure bred I really want not a cross ?


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

Jedi said:


> I'm not saying yours is but I've seen German Shepherd/Husky mixes that look a lot like yours .
> Recently I've visited several puppies whom the owner swore they were pb but were not . Sometimes you take your mix dog to get his vaccinations and the vet tech will just put German Shepherd on the paper work only cause he looks like one . Some people will take that and try to prove that the dog is pb because it says so on the vet papers .
> Rudy .


Ya someone told me that she could be a cross with a husky but I'm not quite sure I don't have a lot of experience with these dogs


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

Lykaios said:


> Looks purebred! And yes, definitely looks like she's going to be a coatie! The ears go through all kinds of funky stages at that age
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A gay tail lol I don't know what I shall do it's really hard to tell if she's pure bred lots people told me she was and lots said she's a cross  I'm confused I don't know if Shephards differ in each country I'm from Ireland so I don't know if it's diffident to other Shepards around the world...


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

If you are so concerned about what breed she is, why not try gene testing her?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Does her tail ever relax and uncurl? Or is the curling there all the time?


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

Castlemaid said:


> Does her tail ever relax and uncurl? Or is the curling there all the time?


It relaxes sometimes and bes like dead flat it's when she's excited it's kind of curly


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

Wags said:


> If you are so concerned about what breed she is, why not try gene testing her?


Ohh I don't think they can do that in my country I never ever heard of it been done before


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

Jay-jay-GSD said:


> Ohh I don't think they can do that in my country I never ever heard of it been done before


Check out wisdom panel, you order it and send it back for results, so as long as they could ship it to your country, you should be able to do it? It is worth checking out at least?


----------



## Factor (Oct 9, 2015)

Wait some more and see.. I thinks she still looks like a gsd but time could tell. The ears are still puppy ears and she looks younger than 5 months, as I think I mentioned before also. 
Dont worry too much about this.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Those DNA tests that are supposed to tell you what mix of breeds a dog is are not very accurate. People have sent in samples of known pure-bred dogs, and the results have come back with some pretty wild results.


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

Factor said:


> Wait some more and see.. I thinks she still looks like a gsd but time could tell. The ears are still puppy ears and she looks younger than 5 months, as I think I mentioned before also.
> Dont worry too much about this.


Ya I think I might wait another 2 or 3 months if she looks weird like a cross breed il just rehome her and get a pure bred with papers then I should be fully assure of pure bred


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^wow, that comments going to go over well here.

if you had specific plans in which she needed to be purebred then you should have gone to a breeder from the start. just rehome her now, she deserves better!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Fodder said:


> ^wow, that comments going to go over well here.
> 
> if you had specific plans in which she needed to be purebred then you should have gone to a breeder from the start. just rehome her now, she deserves better!


Completely agree! Rehome her now, while she is a cute young puppy and can easily be placed. She deserves a loving forever home, for who she it.

My Shelby came from a shelter, when she was 8 weeks old. She might be PB. She might not. She is a little over a year old now and I wouldn't trade her for the world. She is awesome. Sure, I could do genetic testing, but I just don't care. It would change nothing.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Jay Jay that is cold!You aren't bonding with her and enjoying her at all?!If not,Fodder is right.She needs a new family to love and appreciate her.


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

I agree, if it is so important that you wanted her to be PB when you got her, and you weren't sure, you should rehome her now, and allow her that extra time to bond with her new family, and tell them she may or may not be PB and you don't know.

You should had just gotten a puppy from a breeder with papers to begin with.


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

dogma13 said:


> Jay Jay that is cold!You aren't bonding with her and enjoying her at all?!If not,Fodder is right.She needs a new family to love and appreciate her.


How is it cold it's cold that the person I paid my hard earned money to purchase her and for them to tell me she was pure bred when she looks kind of different it's the person I purchased her off is the cold person for selling a puppy and saying its a Pacific breed when it's not more than likely I want a pure bred German Shepherd not a cross breed I am going to give her a chance see how she developes she could turn out pure bred it's not all about how the dog looks if someone don't want to keep the dog the desired to have I don't think they will want to keep it I don't think anyone should be forced to keep a dog if they don't want she is well cared for always fed well and always walked so there' is no need to make me look like a bad person when I'm not


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

Fodder said:


> ^wow, that comments going to go over well here.
> 
> if you had specific plans in which she needed to be purebred then you should have gone to a breeder from the start. just rehome her now, she deserves better!


As I said how was I supposed to know if she was going to turn out a cross breed it kind of looks like it by the way she looks no one should be forced to keep a dog if they don't want it's not always about how cute the dog is to keep it I was looking for a pure bred German shepherd for a reason I don't have to keep her if I don't want I paid for her with my hard earned money and she don't deserve better cause she is well looked after always gets plenty of food and always walked... I don't think you would keep a dog if it wasn't the breed you wanted it to be there is always someone out there that will be willing to rehome any dog and look after them and care for them


----------



## Jc Marie (May 2, 2015)

German sheps come in all different shapes and sizes. Maybe you should just enjoy her an train her as you want. We make our dogs what we put into them, while your at it stop listening to what others say, people always have their own opinions. She looks beautiful to me an like a pb even with the slightly curled tail. You get what you pay for when it comes to dogs without papers. She must have bonded with you. Yet you talk about her like she's a material thing not a stunning animal with feelings.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Buyer beware Jay Jay. If she's not pure - that's your error not hers. The reason for the suggestion to rehome now while she is so young is the best chance to keep her from ending up in a kill shelter and PTS. Small puppies have a better chance of finding a home and not put to sleep. 

You may not have 100% GSD - you may have 90% or 95%. That's a reason to discard her? The only reason IMO that would be valid is if you wanted to breed her - but you wouldn't breed an unpapered GSD and contribute to poor breeding would you??? I'm sure you couldn't be considering that.....


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Your dog is not an object like an appliance that you just upgrade.They develop strong bonds with their human families.They suffer emotionally when they're traded around and dumped like an inanimate object.The kindest thing,if you care about her well being at all,is to rehome her now.Easier for her and less traumatic.She should not have to suffer because of your buyers remorse.Just please think about that and do what is in her best interest.She is totally dependent on you.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Jay-jay-GSD said:


> I don't think you would keep a dog if it wasn't the breed you wanted it to be there is always someone out there that will be willing to rehome any dog and look after them and care for them


Yes, there are never any homeless dogs and none are ever put to sleep and the mountains are made out of rock candy and the river runs with wine......


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

Stonevintage said:


> Buyer beware Jay Jay. If she's not pure - that's your error not hers. The reason for the suggestion to rehome now while she is so young is the best chance to keep her from ending up in a kill shelter and PTS. Small puppies have a better chance of finding a home and not put to sleep.
> 
> You may not have 100% GSD - you may have 90% or 95%. That's a reason to discard her? The only reason IMO that would be valid is if you wanted to breed her - but you wouldn't breed an unpapered GSD and contribute to poor breeding would you??? I'm sure you couldn't be considering that.....


No I don't want her to breed I don't believe in breeding dogs to make money when they suffer going into labour and some might have to be sectioned.. I no it's my error for getting her without papers but the people on here are making the biggest deal ever I don't have to keep the dog if I ain't happy with her I paid for her at the end of the day it don't go by the look of a dog that you have to keep them just cause it's beautiful if that's the case every dog I see I must keep am I right ? But if I do rehome her she won't be going to anyone I will offer her up to a well know local animal shelter close to me where the do regular checks when foster out a dog... And in my country people love dogs she would have no problem finding a home right away if I where to foster her which I never said I would do I said if she turns out completely different people buy a certain dog for a reason not just to have any type dog I wouldn't be in this German Shepard forum if I was interested in have long let's say a German Shepherd cross greyhound because I would know straight away it's not a pb shepherd some people react to much just saying


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

Jc Marie said:


> German sheps come in all different shapes and sizes. Maybe you should just enjoy her an train her as you want. We make our dogs what we put into them, while your at it stop listening to what others say, people always have their own opinions. She looks beautiful to me an like a pb even with the slightly curled tail. You get what you pay for when it comes to dogs without papers. She must have bonded with you. Yet you talk about her like she's a material thing not a stunning animal with feelings.


I never said she was a piece of material and she is not bonded with me I have her not even 1 month maybe if the previous owner could confirm what breed she is would be nice I'm not the bad one that would sell her to someone and say she's 100% shepherd when she might not be


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She looks purebred, from what I can see. It almost looks like someone cropped her ears though. I just can't see well enough in the photo.


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

Stonevintage said:


> Jay-jay-GSD said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think you would keep a dog if it wasn't the breed you wanted it to be there is always someone out there that will be willing to rehome any dog and look after them and care for them
> ...


That's people's own fault for getting dogs and not looking after them... Do you see my dog neglected? No she is well looked after ...when you want a certain dog you want a certain dog if I wanted a jack Russell I would buy a jack Russell if I wanted a Great Dane I would buy a Great Dane I wanted a German shepherd not a cross ? So that don't mean you have to keep the dog everything has feelings not just dogs so it don't mean you have to keep it I'm pretty sure if anyone here bought a dog and didn't turn out to be the dog you wanted it to be I don't think anyone would be happy with it again if I wanted to pay for a cross breed i would and get it for a lot cheaper not having to pay out big money for maybe a cross breed been ripped off so she will go back to the previous owner or to a new home where she will be looked after


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

selzer said:


> She looks purebred, from what I can see. It almost looks like someone cropped her ears though. I just can't see well enough in the photo.


Yeah I couldn't get proper pics well I did but when uploaded them from my iPhone it said they had to be resided so it took the quality off them


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

if you don't have the eye now to tell that she's PB, then you won't develop that eye in 2-3 months either. purebred dogs (with papers) can have wonky ears and gay tails, so if that's all you're going off of then it is indeed about appearance. her looking "weird" to you still won't verify her lineage.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

She looks purebred to me too. With the plush coat and so much hair on the head and around the ears it's hard to tell much about the ears. I see that they are still in a semi teepee position which my pups were until over 7 months of age.

The hook tail is nothing, neither is a curly coat on a plush or longer hair pup. I think this pup is going to end up drop dead gorgeous looking and be very bonded to her owner in a very short period of time (whoever that may be). 

It's a strange situation. If you don't know and can't tell if a dog is PB or not, than how much can that really irritate a person if that was such a must? Especially if papers were not a must???


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

Fodder said:


> if you don't have the eye now to tell that she's PB, then you won't develop that eye in 2-3 months either. purebred dogs (with papers) can have wonky ears and gay tails, so if that's all you're going off of then it is indeed about appearance. her looking "weird" to you still won't verify her lineage.


 (_*** Removed by ADMIN *** _) I said that I had no experience with these dogs i don't know really what they are supposed to look like when pups your making such a big deal out of it you would be the same if you paid for one with no papers and didn't know a lot about them you would question it yourself


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

Stonevintage said:


> She looks purebred to me too. With the plush coat and so much hair on the head and around the ears it's hard to tell much about the ears. I see that they are still in a semi teepee position which my pups were until over 7 months of age.
> 
> The hook tail is nothing, neither is a curly coat on a plush or longer hair pup. I think this pup is going to end up drop dead gorgeous looking and be very bonded to her owner in a very short period of time (whoever that may be).
> 
> It's a strange situation. If you don't know and can't tell if a dog is PB or not, than how much can that really irritate a person if that was such a must? Especially if papers were not a must???


Well I am gonna be the only owner she ever has since most people think she is pure bred I don't think anyone would be happy if bought the dog that they liked to had and then it was completely different this is why I question on it anyone would be disappointed if didn't have the dog they liked I don't care about the money it just the dog pb shepherd is what I want really but since most people say she is pure bred I guess she must be just that I wasn't quite sure that's why I asked


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Jay-jay-GSD said:


> Well I am gonna be the only owner she ever has since most people think she is pure bred I don't think anyone would be happy if bought the dog that they liked to had and then it was completely different this is why I question on it anyone would be disappointed if didn't have the dog they liked I don't care about the money it just the dog pb shepherd is what I want really but since most people say she is pure bred I guess she must be just that I wasn't quite sure that's why I asked



Disappointed - sure. But, for some of us, I think that once we bring that innocent pup into our homes and care for it and let our love and enjoyment of that pup bloom - there's no thought of turning back. That's why people are cautioned about knowing litter characteristics and registration paperwork before they even go look at a litter. That's also why you've gotten some harsh reactions. It kinda rips our guts out to even think of it a good owner getting rid of the pup for a reason like that -especially because the rehoming situation could have been avoided.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

The problem with this whole situation is that you are only thinking about yourself and YOUR feelings. She is a living being who has no idea that you are questioning her worth right now. All she knows is that she loves you. What if the tables were turned and she were to judge your value as an owner, would she keep you??? Probably because dogs love unconditionally, even with your faults she would keep you. You chose to buy an unregistered dog. If she doesn't turn out exactly as you expected, then it should be a life lesson for you in the future. Not an excuse to turn her world upside down so you can replace her.


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

Stonevintage said:


> Jay-jay-GSD said:
> 
> 
> > Well I am gonna be the only owner she ever has since most people think she is pure bred I don't think anyone would be happy if bought the dog that they liked to had and then it was completely different this is why I question on it anyone would be disappointed if didn't have the dog they liked I don't care about the money it just the dog pb shepherd is what I want really but since most people say she is pure bred I guess she must be just that I wasn't quite sure that's why I asked
> ...


There's dogs bes passed around 24/7 worldwide and dumped and neglected and beat and starved and thirsty etc etc I'm just saying that I'm not very happy if the dog is a cross bred I'm not attached to the dog neider is the dog attached to me I have her less than a month it's a pure bred I want a cross breed is just not the same there is people out there would be quite happy to have her if I did choose to rehome her which I won't since people have said she is pure bred but what I'm saying is no one would be happy with something they don't like if you know what I mean


----------



## Lykaios (Nov 18, 2015)

I'd highly recommend rehoming her now while she is still young and can easily adjust to a new family. She may or may not grow into a purebred-looking GSD. No matter what you'll most likely always have people thinking she isn't actually purebred because she IS a long coated shepherd, which isn't the typical GSD look. I personally love the look of long coated gsds, but if you want a dog that "looks" purebred. She may end up disappointing you. Find her a home that will appreciate her no matter what she looks like. 

If a purebred dog is that important to you, research and find a legitimate german shepherd breeder that will provide papers and guarantees etc. You can't really expect an dog with no papers to necessarily be purebred or well bred. A nice fancy purebred pet rock or german shepherd figurine might be more a little more suitable however imo.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Jay-jay-GSD said:


> There's dogs bes passed around 24/7 worldwide and dumped and neglected and beat and starved and thirsty etc etc I'm just saying that I'm not very happy if the dog is a cross bred I'm not attached to the dog neider is the dog attached to me I have her less than a month it's a pure bred I want a cross breed is just not the same there is people out there would be quite happy to have her if I did choose to rehome her which I won't since people have said she is pure bred but what I'm saying is no one would be happy with something they don't like if you know what I mean


I do see what you mean. I see that you don't see what we mean. I see that you mean you can't possibly bond with this puppy if it is only 95% or 98% GSD instead of 100%. You have made that very clear. Good Bye.


----------



## Jc Marie (May 2, 2015)

My pup bonded with me the instant she walked in my front door, along with the rest of my family an my other animals. Your on cloud cookoo land if you don't think she hasnt bonded with you after a whole month of being with you. I can understand you feeling disappointed but it's not her fault you didn't do your homework and research properly. An I'll be blunt if you think it's no big deal to place her in a shelter where she knows no one and then thinks it's all her fault she ended up there, quite frankly you don't deserve her


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

Stonevintage said:


> Jay-jay-GSD said:
> 
> 
> > There's dogs bes passed around 24/7 worldwide and dumped and neglected and beat and starved and thirsty etc etc I'm just saying that I'm not very happy if the dog is a cross bred I'm not attached to the dog neider is the dog attached to me I have her less than a month it's a pure bred I want a cross breed is just not the same there is people out there would be quite happy to have her if I did choose to rehome her which I won't since people have said she is pure bred but what I'm saying is no one would be happy with something they don't like if you know what I mean
> ...


Ya some people don't understand tho they tell me rehome her because I don't think she is purebred that she deserves a better home ? Even tho she is well cared for


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

Lykaios said:


> I'd highly recommend rehoming her now while she is still young and can easily adjust to a new family. She may or may not grow into a purebred-looking GSD. No matter what you'll most likely always have people thinking she isn't actually purebred because she IS a long coated shepherd, which isn't the typical GSD look. I personally love the look of long coated gsds, but if you want a dog that "looks" purebred. She may end up disappointing you. Find her a home that will appreciate her no matter what she looks like.
> 
> If a purebred dog is that important to you, research and find a legitimate german shepherd breeder that will provide papers and guarantees etc. You can't really expect an dog with no papers to necessarily be purebred or well bred. A nice fancy purebred pet rock or german shepherd figurine might be more a little more suitable however imo.


The deal is done sir I am rehomeing her for a pet rock  im doing a swap with a person that breeds rocks there pure bred pet rocks with papers  one word or advice if you have nothing good to say don't say nothing at all its my dog I paid for it I feed it I clean up after it I walk it I put time into it so don't tell me what and what I can't do with the dog she's mine there's no need to be so smart about it why would I wana buy a pet rock there's no need to be so childish


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

Jc Marie said:


> My pup bonded with me the instant she walked in my front door, along with the rest of my family an my other animals. Your on cloud cookoo land if you don't think she hasnt bonded with you after a whole month of being with you. I can understand you feeling disappointed but it's not her fault you didn't do your homework and research properly. An I'll be blunt if you think it's no big deal to place her in a shelter where she knows no one and then thinks it's all her fault she ended up there, quite frankly you don't deserve her


Yes I do deserve her look at the pictures look how well looked after she is you just don't understand dogs get passed around all over the world and bond perfect with other people my friend gave me his dog not so long ago and he's dog likes me more than him and he had he's dog for 4 yrs since it was 8 weeks old so what has that got to say... Anyone could have a dog for up to 5 yrs and it could go to a new owner that looks after it very very well and the dog would never even wana look at the previous owner again


----------



## Jc Marie (May 2, 2015)

Your attitude speaks volumes.


----------



## Jc Marie (May 2, 2015)

And it's plain you'll never understand that bond.


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

Jc Marie said:


> And it's plain you'll never understand that bond.


You don't understand so you need to just leave and stop abuseing me about MY dog I do what I want with MY dog what about the people that have dogs years that just throw them away ? I have the dog a month and what ever I choose to do that's my business so can you please stop abuseing me about my dog saying I don't deserve her when I care well for my dog the previous owners had her locked in a little cage when I first got her that she was to big for so I'm not the bad one here I have her in a big kennel and a lot of space to roam around and well looked after so you need to just stop with your chit chat please and your abuse


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Most breeders here that if they found that the person who sold them their dog had the papers screwed up, so the pup they sold is now not eligible for registration that would not find that pup a new home. Better for the puppy, and better for the breeder's other dogs.


----------



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

Wags said:


> If you are so concerned about what breed she is, why not try gene testing her?


 Sounds like a good idea, or just accept that they have an awesome new addition to their family and be grateful..


----------



## Jc Marie (May 2, 2015)

I've not abused you. Your idea of having a dog is just clearly a lot different from mine. Mine are for life.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Look folks, we are a German Shepherd Dog site. Which means, we really like the breed. We like dogs, yes. That is true. And mongrels are dogs and they make wonderful pets, and they have personalities, but they aren't German Shepherd Dogs. 

If you have your heart set on a German Shepherd, you have plans for her, want to train for this or for that, want a dog as a deterrent, really want to experience owning the breed that you admire, then there is nothing wrong with returning a pup that you find is not a GSD, and going and getting one from a more reputable breeder. 

There are people here who rehome GSDs because they won't be the service dog they need, or they are not cut out for schutzhund, or they have a conformation fault or a genetic issue so should not be bred. 

There are people who will keep such a dog, but, if you aren't willing to put your other plans on hold, and you really don't have time for two pups, then if you keep the one just because you feel it is wrong to not keep it, and you get another, and neither dog gets the attention they should have, how is that better than finding the dog a good home?

Here, if you drop a pup at a shelter, it might not live long enough for you to drive away. Other places might be different. If the fellow knows of a shelter that has a good reputation, fosters, and finds good homes, and is not over-run, then this pup can be loved for whom she is. 

If the pup turns out to not be a GSD, turns out to be smaller, larger, straighter, curlier than your typical GSD, and the owner feels negative feelings every time someone asks him what his dog is mixed with. That will spill over to the pup.

If the OP is sure that they dog they have is what he is looking for, he should keep her. 100%. If he has had her for a month and isn't bonded at this point, and isn't sure she is what he wants, than maybe the best thing for the pup is for him to let the pup go, and to go and get a dog that he envisions. 

Dogs are pretty attuned to their owners. They can feel resentment and disappointment in others. It is better for that dog to be loved by someone else, than to be kept by someone who was shamed into keeping the dog.


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

selzer said:


> Look folks, we are a German Shepherd Dog site. Which means, we really like the breed. We like dogs, yes. That is true. And mongrels are dogs and they make wonderful pets, and they have personalities, but they aren't German Shepherd Dogs.
> 
> If you have your heart set on a German Shepherd, you have plans for her, want to train for this or for that, want a dog as a deterrent, really want to experience owning the breed that you admire, then there is nothing wrong with returning a pup that you find is not a GSD, and going and getting one from a more reputable breeder.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much you explained what I am trying to tell some people on here for the past 2 hours but they don't listen they just want to force you to keep a dog if you might not want it ? But that people said she is pure bred there is no reason for her to go anywhere if anyone didn't like a nice pb shepherd they wouldn't be on this group I don't think anyone in this group would like it if they needed up with with something different that they didn't want it's the breeders and previous owners are scum of the earth for lying about dogs there's nothing wrong with telling the truth


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

Jc Marie said:


> I've not abused you. Your idea of having a dog is just clearly a lot different from mine. Mine are for life.


Yes you have for the past hour saying I don't deserve my dog and other stuff I do deserve my dog she's in a better home now so how do I not deserve her people out there don't look after there dogs or don't feed them or walk them so go say this stuff to them please and not me


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

Hey jayjay,

Here's the deal. This forum isn't a random cross section of the population. Its a GSD forum. Members of this forum are *really* dedicated to their GSDs and dogs in general. 

Having a purebred GSD is important to you, which is fine and great in itself. So, find the GSD breeder you like and buy a purebred GSD which comes with a pedigree proving its purebred. Simple.

Its unreasonable to expect a puppy without a pedigree to be purebred. Maybe it is, maybe it isn't. But it is unreasonable to expect a puppy without a pedigree to be purebred. This is why puppies without pedigrees are less expensive; because there's no guarantee of the breeding.

So, the seller promised she was purebred. Maybe she is. Maybe she isn't. But it is unreasonable of you to expect her to be a purebred GSD without a pedigree. Now that she's yours, people here expect you to be dedicated to her. You did willingly buy her without a pedigree. Being unhappy if she isn't a purebred makes you sound like a petulant child because you knew you were taking that risk when you purchased her without a pedigree. 

She's definitely (at least part) long coated GSD but also agree the ears seem short in the photos. Is a long coated GSD what you want? Do you know what they look like once they've matured? Even if she's purebred long coated GSD you may not like that look. 

She'll be a lot easier to place into another home as a puppy than as an adolescent or adult.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

However, what clouds the situation and makes it not as black and white as that is the not knowing if they have a purebred or not. There were several suggestions to go ahead and rehome the puppy (preferably when the puppy is this young) and for good reasons - particularly with an unpapered pup.

I can't see how this situation will resolve in any good way if the owner keeps the pup until a later age and then decides it didn't grow up to have the "right look" because "look" is all that's being talked about here.....???


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

Stonevintage said:


> However, what clouds the situation and makes it not as black and white as that is the not knowing if they have a purebred or not. There were several suggestions to go ahead and rehome the puppy (preferably when the puppy is this young) and for good reasons - particularly with an unpapered pup.
> 
> I can't see how this situation will resolve in any good way if the owner keeps the pup until a later age and then decides it didn't grow up to have the "right look" because "look" is all that's being talked about here.....???


I can rehome her no problem if I ever needed to many of my friends said they would love to have her that she is beautiful but I am just trying to determine if she is pure bred some people said she could be a cross but I'm not sure really these where pics I took of her today while walking her but I ain't gonna rehome her I think I am attached to her now


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

Stonevintage said:


> However, what clouds the situation and makes it not as black and white as that is the not knowing if they have a purebred or not. There were several suggestions to go ahead and rehome the puppy (preferably when the puppy is this young) and for good reasons - particularly with an unpapered pup.
> 
> I can't see how this situation will resolve in any good way if the owner keeps the pup until a later age and then decides it didn't grow up to have the "right look" because "look" is all that's being talked about here.....???


I think she can see the pictures better on here as they have be rezised on iPhone...

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/b...8mZtErchLEc-WQBIP5hvUQNGkc2S6HSnf-j85BTQqPsVg

https://plus.google.com/photos/phot...06/6241921303494692546?iem=4&gpawv=1&hl=en-IE

https://plus.google.com/photos/phot...06/6241921767060785906?iem=4&gpawv=1&hl=en-IE

https://plus.google.com/photos/phot...06/6241921954422819698?iem=4&gpawv=1&hl=en-IE
Should be able to see these properly they are from Google+


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

You can see from these ones last ones wouldn't work for some reason...


https://plus.google.com/101817034580610862006/posts/5EE9XatjgZe?iem=4&gpawv=1&hl=en-IE


https://plus.google.com/photos/phot...06/6241924796263455426?iem=4&gpawv=1&hl=en-IE


https://plus.google.com/photos/phot...06/6241924796263455426?iem=4&gpawv=1&hl=en-IE


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Jay-jay, I don't know what you want us to say. All we can do is guess. I got a shelter pup at 8 weeks, who is now a little over a year. She might be PB. She might not. Some people think she is. Some people think she isn't. It doesn't matter to me.

Your dog being PB matters to you - to the point you don't want to keep her, if she isn't. None of us can assure that your dog is PB. We have no way of knowing. My best advice is - Assume she is a mix. Rehome her to a loving home. Purchase a papered dog from a reputable breeder.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I think what gets me most about this situation is that the OP knowingly put himself in a situation that he is now regretting. He purposefully bought a puppy from a less than reputable person and now is upset. 

Had the OP bought a puppy from a reputable breeder, done his due diligence and then truly been scammed, I would be in his court. But the OP didn't. They bought a puppy, from someone that was not reputable, knowing full well they only wanted a purebred GSD and are now questioning their choice. They put themselves in the situation, their bad judgement is now this puppies fault. I don't like that. That makes me upset. 

I get that the OP wants a purebred. I have no issue with that. But I feel he should have done research first to make sure he got what he wanted. He didn't. I just think that stinks. Trying to get a deal. I just don't get that.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Jay-jay-GSD said:


> Can anyone tell me is my German Shepard pure bred she is 5 months old but no papers with her she seems kind of weird her ears are small and her tail curls and her fur is kind of curly I didn't see the parents as I got her off previous owners but they said she was pure bred but she looks kind of weird to me don't know if she is big for her age either has anyone got any advice please thanks in advance .....her tail looks like this older German shepherd that I found on google images in the pictures..


OP, I don't know if your dog is purebred or not. With that said, I find your dog highly attractive. I would be curious as to what her temperament is like.



Jay-jay-GSD said:


> Ya I think I might wait another 2 or 3 months if she looks weird like a cross breed il just rehome her and get a pure bred with papers then I should be fully assure of pure bred


I would not recommend waiting so long. You seem dissatisfied now, and if you were to rehome, it would be better to do it sooner than later and let the new owners raise this puppy in a manner that they see fit. It also will be much easier on the puppy and you can begin your search for a dog that suits your wants that much sooner.



Jay-jay-GSD said:


> *But if I do rehome her she won't be going to anyone I will offer her up to a well know local animal shelter close to me where the do regular checks when foster out a dog... *


I don't understand why you would pay your good, hard earned money for what you thought was a purebred German Shepherd puppy, (could not have been cheap), and then turn around and put her in a shelter. Why not sell her?



Jay-jay-GSD said:


> Yes I do deserve her look at the pictures look how well looked after she is you just don't understand dogs get passed around all over the world and bond perfect with other people my friend gave me his dog not so long ago and he's dog likes me more than him and he had he's dog for 4 yrs since it was 8 weeks old so what has that got to say... Anyone could have a dog for up to 5 yrs and it could go to a new owner that looks after it very very well and the dog would never even wana look at the previous owner again


Was your friend's dog a German Shepherd? German Shepherds are notorious for their extreme loyalty and do not rehome easily as a general rule. Do you still have this dog as you said your friend gave you this dog not so long ago and he got it at eight weeks and had it for four years, so it is only four years old?

With all this said, I think you should rehome your puppy. You are not happy with her, your business why. You are not being fair to you or to the puppy. The only other alternative I can see is for you to buy a purebred German Shepherd puppy from a reputable breeder, but then you would have two, maybe three, dogs and I am not sure how that would fit into your plan, and you still would be unhappy with the first puppy.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

What gets me is that the poor dog may inevitably be the one getting punished simply because the OP wants a purebred.

A dogs worth should not be dependent on whether or not it is "pure". That's just a vile way of thinking.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I don't think it is about worth but about wants and needs.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Jay-jay-GSD said:


> Ohh I don't think they can do that in my country I never ever heard of it been done before


You would be surprised what can be done in Ireland these days. There are swab tests available from the internet but these are not 100% accurate. Then there are the blood tests. These are better. Your puppy looks like a GSD. GSDs go through funky growing stages. Also, some have physical quirks just like people do. Don't stress it. Just be happy and love your pup. How is her training going?


----------



## vbennett (Feb 16, 2011)

i just want to say that unless you have papers on her the aka kind it doesn't matter unless you were looking to see temperament and that would have come from her parents and you observing them or yes kowning some about the breed but you don't have aka papers so its a mut and that means it could be anything.....

are you not gonna keep her if shes not pure bred? please find a home now cause sheppards bond strongly with their owners and it sounds like yours might have been taken to early from the mom anyway and it would be unfair to have to have her readjust again......she looks so lovely....you don't know enough even about sheppards to have one....seriously...I grew up with one, ate its food, drank its water slept in its dog house....why do you even want one....they are hard at 12 - 14 months and need someone who knows them and their breed....you don't even know their kind....why do you want one? find here a good home before it ends up where so many sheppaards end up i.e. in a rescue cause the person did not know what they were getting into.......


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

I've been following this since it began and I'll offer up my story, while there's no doubt that my dog is purebred I was a little disappointed in the initial selection. 

In Cuervo's litter there were 2 puppies that the breeders were going between for me...one was a sable and the other a chubby bi-color male. I had my heart set on the sable (for looks alone not even thinking about why I wanted this dog) when I visited he got my attention, I was convinced that I was going to be bringing him home. 

Fast forward to the end of temperament testing I got my match email and low and behold I was bringing home the bi-color male. I went with a fairly reputable breeder, who knows what he is doing so I trusted his pick. Two years later I have a dog that I couldn't imagine my life without, my sons best friend, a fierce protector and a great but challenging training buddy. 

I guess what I'm trying to get at is don't focus all on appearance, there's a lot more that makes a dog great aside from how they look and if they may or may not be a cross. I get wanting a purebred but we all start somewhere and learn from our mistakes...dogs are not disposable property.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

gaia_bear said:


> I've been following this since it began and I'll offer up my story, ... I guess what I'm trying to get at is don't focus all on appearance, there's a lot more that makes a dog great aside from how they look and if they may or may not be a cross. I get wanting a purebred but we all start somewhere and learn from our mistakes...dogs are not disposable property.


Lovely story and very well stated.


----------



## vbennett (Feb 16, 2011)

i have read al the posts here and I think we have given you enough advice.....I will pray for the dog......from your comments you need not to keep this dog......I bet if we did a vote it would say the same......

you will never never NEVER call that dog pure breed without aka papers...just know that....or else you would be lieing...even if you get dna testing.....aka papers are the only thing that works.......if you don't absolutely love your dog find it a GSD lover....she deserves at least that....I have to leave this sight as I can't imagine you with this dog with your comments....I can see alittle searching but it is really late in the game to be having such deep second thought and talking about not keeping her.....

if you are a good person and have money and would live in your car instead of getting ride of this sheppard then keep her ...but she will live maybe


----------



## vbennett (Feb 16, 2011)

she will live 12 - 17 years....keep her only if you would swear to love her that long and live in you car verses getting ride of her......this kind of dog is so mistreated.......I will pray for the dog....


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

vbennett said:


> i have read al the posts here and I think we have given you enough advice.....I will pray for the dog......from your comments you need not to keep this dog......I bet if we did a vote it would say the same......
> 
> you will never never NEVER call that dog pure breed without aka papers...just know that....or else you would be lieing...even if you get dna testing.....aka papers are the only thing that works.......if you don't absolutely love your dog find it a GSD lover....she deserves at least that....I have to leave this sight as I can't imagine you with this dog with your comments....I can see alittle searching but it is really late in the game to be having such deep second thought and talking about not keeping her.....
> 
> if you are a good person and have money and would live in your car instead of getting ride of this sheppard then keep her ...but she will live maybe


Just as an FYI - they are AKC papers in the US but may vary depending on where you are located in the world


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

vbennett said:


> she will live 12 - 17 years....keep her only if you would swear to love her that long and live in you car verses getting ride of her......this kind of dog is so mistreated.......I will pray for the dog....


I am keeping the dog but also it don't mean the dog is not pure bred just cause hasn't got papers lots of people don't register pups in Ireland cause it's costs a lot to register each pup alone and then there's worm dose and injections and microchips have seen pure pure bred pups from champion parents not registered cause the owners choose not to register them cause it costs a lot to do so for each pup


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

There has been more people told me she's pure bred than cross so I guess she must be if more people has said she is pure bred she has all the same markings and coat as a shepherd it's just her ears look a little funny and for anyone that says I shouldn't have a shepherd that I don't know about them everyone don't know things when it's there first time I have other dogs that I could right a book about I have had dogs my whole life staffshire Bulls..jack Russell's... Greyhounds.. I have experience with dogs just not shepherds I could bet that I know more about staffshire Bulls than anybody here cause I had them since I was 5 years old and still have a 6 year old one to this day not everyone is perfect there first time it takes time to learn about stuff I'm just saying


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi Jay

Not sure if its the same in Ireland, but here in the UK you can get so called old fashioned English type of GSD, quite ofter they are long coated, have shorter ears and straight backs. My pup's sire is one of them, mom is from German lines. Your pups looks like English type of GSD, but am no expert.


----------



## brandydan (May 7, 2015)

Jay-jay-GSD said:


> I am keeping the dog but also it don't mean the dog is not pure bred just cause hasn't got papers lots of people don't register pups in Ireland cause it's costs a lot to register each pup alone and then there's worm dose and injections and microchips have seen pure pure bred pups from champion parents not registered cause the owners choose not to register them cause it costs a lot to do so for each pup


(can't help it; had to jump into this...)

So, NOW you mention that it DOESN'T matter that your dog doesn't have papers because lots of GSD breeders don't bother registering litters...or am I misreading this? And that without papers, it can still be a purebred...I think? And that perhaps the breeder DOES have pedigreed (as in with papers, versus purebred, which could mean anything from 'not with papers' to 'looks like') but didn't bother to register the litter, or even the parents because it was more expensive to do so in Ireland?

And I don't know why you keep going on and on and on about Ireland's apparently vastly different financial and cultural setups. It costs the same in Ireland to register a litter as it does in the rest of the UK, it costs the same to provide veterinary care, food, etc. You don't live in a third world country. 

I really REALLY want to empathize with you, truly I do, but like SO MANY POSTERS (caps for emphasis) have mentioned, you willingly bought - on sale - a puppy without paperwork (did you even see the parents? maybe you need to in order to prove to yourself you have a purebred) then started to kvetch when she started 'looking different'. And again, it's probably Just Me, but the way you refer to the puppy as 'It' is grating on my nerves.

I don't have a GSD, but when my Shiloh started losing his puppy coat (he's a plush), the coat that is growing in is a bit on the wavy side. His tail seems to elongate and is now whipping all over the place. he's gigantic, yet one of his littermates is still rather small for her age. Your dog could be going through a similar growth spurt. 

But you need to make up your mind. Are you HAPPY with your dog? Is she sweet, does she listen to you, can she follow basic commands? Or are you simply fixating on that darn tail? And will all those friends of yours that you claim are in line to take her should you decide she doesn't measure up to some still vaguely-defined criteria of what you expect from a paperless puppy still be waiting at your door to give her a home where her quirks make her loved? Dogs can sense when they're tolerated, and sooner or later your feelings of having to settle for a dog that you first wanted but now somehow don't if she's not 100% pure (because you strike me as someone who would keep the poor thing just to prove a forum full of strangers wrong) will turn into resentment.

Purebred can mean nothing. There are loads of purebred, PAPERED GSDs that would be laughed out of the smallest dog show because their conformation is off; in your mind, would that still make them better than yours? You can look at craigslist...I dare you to think that some of those akc-registered $100US GSDs look better than yours (hint: they're not).


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

brandydan said:


> Jay-jay-GSD said:
> 
> 
> > I am keeping the dog but also it don't mean the dog is not pure bred just cause hasn't got papers lots of people don't register pups in Ireland cause it's costs a lot to register each pup alone and then there's worm dose and injections and microchips have seen pure pure bred pups from champion parents not registered cause the owners choose not to register them cause it costs a lot to do so for each pup
> ...


All I asked was a simple question was she pure bred or not I said I didn't have much experience with these dogs I'm sure thesres other people on here also don't.. And yes it is different over here for vet fees it's very expensive there's only one vet in the city where I live and it's the most expensive vet you could probably find in Ireland so it does differ not everybody has hundreds to hand out to chip them and injection them and have them vet checked before even selling one pup to try make back cash so it does differ there's lots of champion breeds in Ireland and breeders that breed litters and don't register them it cost a lot for each pups very bill to get all the stuff they need... I asked about her tail and ears cause they do look funny not like the everyday shepherd you see I never owned one of these dogs had many other dogs before know a lot about dogs just not so much about certain breeds so people just need to please stop with all the comments they are saying if she don't turn out a pure bred shepherd she don't if she do then she do only time will tell how she looks I'm not certain my self but other people have said she is so I will go with what the more experienced people say


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

El_rex said:


> Hi Jay
> 
> Not sure if its the same in Ireland, but here in the UK you can get so called old fashioned English type of GSD, quite ofter they are long coated, have shorter ears and straight backs. My pup's sire is one of them, mom is from German lines. Your pups looks like English type of GSD, but am no expert.


She maybe is only time will tell


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

Jay-jay-GSD said:


> All I asked was a simple question was she pure bred or not I said I didn't have much experience with these dogs I'm sure thesres other people on here also don't.. And yes it is different over here for vet fees it's very expensive there's only one vet in the city where I live and it's the most expensive vet you could probably find in Ireland so it does differ not everybody has hundreds to hand out to chip them and injection them and have them vet checked before even selling one pup to try make back cash so it does differ there's lots of champion breeds in Ireland and breeders that breed litters and don't register them it cost a lot for each pups very bill to get all the stuff they need... I asked about her tail and ears cause they do look funny not like the everyday shepherd you see I never owned one of these dogs had many other dogs before know a lot about dogs just not so much about certain breeds so people just need to please stop with all the comments they are saying if she don't turn out a pure bred shepherd she don't if she do then she do only time will tell how she looks I'm not certain my self but other people have said she is so I will go with what the more experienced people say


So has she had her vaccines and everything? If the vet is so expensive, how do you plan to get her spayed?


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

lexiz said:


> Jay-jay-GSD said:
> 
> 
> > All I asked was a simple question was she pure bred or not I said I didn't have much experience with these dogs I'm sure thesres other people on here also don't.. And yes it is different over here for vet fees it's very expensive there's only one vet in the city where I live and it's the most expensive vet you could probably find in Ireland so it does differ not everybody has hundreds to hand out to chip them and injection them and have them vet checked before even selling one pup to try make back cash so it does differ there's lots of champion breeds in Ireland and breeders that breed litters and don't register them it cost a lot for each pups very bill to get all the stuff they need... I asked about her tail and ears cause they do look funny not like the everyday shepherd you see I never owned one of these dogs had many other dogs before know a lot about dogs just not so much about certain breeds so people just need to please stop with all the comments they are saying if she don't turn out a pure bred shepherd she don't if she do then she do only time will tell how she looks I'm not certain my self but other people have said she is so I will go with what the more experienced people say
> ...


Yes she has had them since she was 8 weeks old... I don't plan on getting her spayed I ain't gonna breed her for what make the dog go through pain for money and be all malnourished after rearing a litter of maybe 10 pups no I ain't like that I'm not selfish to breed my dogs to make cash my friends maybe like that but I am not my friend lost a dog before given birth and he learned he's lesson as she died given birth and he never bred a litter again.. Its cruel on the dog it's not a thing I do it's only money I don't depend on breeding a dog to make money they are there a pet not to make me money


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

lexiz said:


> Jay-jay-GSD said:
> 
> 
> > All I asked was a simple question was she pure bred or not I said I didn't have much experience with these dogs I'm sure thesres other people on here also don't.. And yes it is different over here for vet fees it's very expensive there's only one vet in the city where I live and it's the most expensive vet you could probably find in Ireland so it does differ not everybody has hundreds to hand out to chip them and injection them and have them vet checked before even selling one pup to try make back cash so it does differ there's lots of champion breeds in Ireland and breeders that breed litters and don't register them it cost a lot for each pups very bill to get all the stuff they need... I asked about her tail and ears cause they do look funny not like the everyday shepherd you see I never owned one of these dogs had many other dogs before know a lot about dogs just not so much about certain breeds so people just need to please stop with all the comments they are saying if she don't turn out a pure bred shepherd she don't if she do then she do only time will tell how she looks I'm not certain my self but other people have said she is so I will go with what the more experienced people say
> ...


And I also didn't pay for her vet fees the previous owner had to pay for them as they bought her from the breeder


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

Jay-jay-GSD said:


> And I also didn't pay for her vet fees the previous owner had to pay for them as they bought her from the breeder


So is she spayed already then?


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

lexiz said:


> Jay-jay-GSD said:
> 
> 
> > And I also didn't pay for her vet fees the previous owner had to pay for them as they bought her from the breeder
> ...


No was maybe think about getting it done


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

If she isn't papered, I would definitely recommend it. Even if she was, accidental litters are a bad deal, especially if it's so expensive in Ireland.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Jay-Jay, the fact of the matter is that without the papers, no one can tell you for sure that your dog is pure bred. They can guess, even make experienced guesses, but if you are looking absolute, positive verification, no one can give that to you. So, the question you have to ask yourself is, can you make your peace with that? If you think you will always be unhappy and disappointed that she may not be pure bred, then it might be better to find her a good home and start again. But if you do decide to do this, then learn from your mistake, and go to a reputable breeder next time who can guarantee your puppy's lineage.

Yes, it does upset us to see a dog discarded in this manner. The dog is the only one not at fault for this situation. She never claimed to be anything that she wasn't. Did you love her before when you thought she was pure bred? If you did, keep in mind that she is still the same dog she always was, nothing has changed but your perception.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Enjoy your pup regardless. She looks purebred to me she is a beautiful pup!


----------



## vbennett (Feb 16, 2011)

you just need papers to show or breed professional for people who want papers....I had a papered dog when we were little.....VON KING JUSTICE......my second brother.....I now have 2 rescue dogs one beagle and one sheppard and some say has wolf in him....he is just a sabe sheppard with impferfect temperament......yes I had some other types of dogs with papers 2 to be exact no shappards.......

I love my dog...even my beagle that has taken some learning about and getting used to........I am just saying that yes papers might be called something else in other places but I just don't see what the big deal is if you did not buy with the intent of having those papers....you can't prove pure breed enough to convice the clubs or see at pure breed level.....without the papers......not to smart people or kennel registry that are concerned about the breed....
so I will stop ragging on you...it is just horrible to see the smart loving intelligent dogs mistreated and thrown away at 1-2 years old when people are telling you what they are like now when she is young.....you are a lucky person to have her....but you need to socialize protect and train her....you must know a breed before you acquire or buy one.......it is just the humane thing to do....can't put a bird in the water and expect it to be healthy happy and live.
don't be selfish.....do what is right for her not you....that is real love......


----------



## vbennett (Feb 16, 2011)

please read about good dog food or cooking for your dog and spaying......and at least her rabies shot and distemper and .....well spaying is important...especially for this breed....read about it.....thanks


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

vbennett said:


> please read about good dog food or cooking for your dog and spaying......and at least her rabies shot and distemper and .....well spaying is important...especially for this breed....read about it.....thanks


I don't know how you cannot see from the pictures how fat my dog is she is over weight from good food she's eats better than myself if I couldn't afford to look after a dog I wouldn't do so its not a nice thing to leave a dog starve I don't like it when I'm hungry myself I know how it feels and she has had all her injections I don't think dogs get rabbies over here well I have never heard of dog with them anyway in my life


----------



## Broadway_Diva (Nov 25, 2015)

newlie said:


> Jay-Jay, the fact of the matter is that without the papers, no one can tell you for sure that your dog is pure bred. They can guess, even make experienced guesses, but if you are looking absolute, positive verification, no one can give that to you. So, the question you have to ask yourself is, can you make your peace with that? If you think you will always be unhappy and disappointed that she may not be pure bred, then it might be better to find her a good home and start again. But if you do decide to do this, then learn from your mistake, and go to a reputable breeder next time who can guarantee your puppy's lineage.
> 
> Yes, it does upset us to see a dog discarded in this manner. The dog is the only one not at fault for this situation. She never claimed to be anything that she wasn't. *Did you love her before when you thought she was pure bred? If you did, keep in mind that she is still the same dog she always was, nothing has changed but your perception.*


WORD. 

You couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

My late dog had the AKC papers which I still have - she was a purebred GSD.

My vet called her a German Shepherd mix which shows you some people think GSD's are only classic black & tan!

A lot of shelters will describe a purebred as a mix, which is true if the dog doesn't come with the papers.

As long as it looks like a GSD should, no one will care if it has papers to prove its a purebred or not.

The only people who care will be experts, show judges and breeders.

If you see a GSD described as a mix by a shelter, they're saying they don't know about its exact ancestry.

And that's probably true for all dogs that come from a shelter, whether they're a purebred or a mongrel.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

newlie said:


> Jay-Jay, the fact of the matter is that without the papers, no one can tell you for sure that your dog is pure bred. They can guess, even make experienced guesses, but if you are looking absolute, positive verification, no one can give that to you. So, the question you have to ask yourself is, can you make your peace with that? If you think you will always be unhappy and disappointed that she may not be pure bred, then it might be better to find her a good home and start again. But if you do decide to do this, then learn from your mistake, and go to a reputable breeder next time who can guarantee your puppy's lineage.
> 
> Yes, it does upset us to see a dog discarded in this manner. The dog is the only one not at fault for this situation. She never claimed to be anything that she wasn't. Did you love her before when you thought she was pure bred? If you did, keep in mind that she is still the same dog she always was, nothing has changed but your perception.



Agreed. An owner can always do DNA testing if there is a doubt. But unless you intend to show your dog, its ancestry isn't really something most people care about. They love and cherish their dog for who it is and not for what its described about in its papers - or whether none accompany it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

NormanF said:


> Agreed. An owner can always do DNA testing if there is a doubt. But unless you intend to show your dog, its ancestry isn't really something most people care about. They love and cherish their dog for who it is and not for what its described about in its papers - or whether none accompany it.


Actually, a lot of people like to know what the dogs were like behind their dog. It lets them know what to expect out of a puppy. 

Anyone serious about protection sports or schutzhund wants to know the dogs that are back there. Anyone interested in maybe doing that with their dog would be wise to become interested in what's back there. 

Anyone who has had a dog with a serious medical condition like MegaE probably would like to know whether the dogs behind a new prospect had that condition, but the information is not readily available. Lots of people look to see what the numbers look like on HD, ED, thyroid, cardiac, CERF, and DM. If you trace the genetics, you will find dogs way back that passed on vonWilbrand's disease and hemophilia. But this _would be_ more of the experts. 

If I had a nickel for everyone who told me that the sire of their pups was a police k9, I could open an account. Must be shtuff like that sells. The thing is, it is normally people who can't back it up with papers who are telling these things, and therefore, serious buyers will not buy from them. 

Every few months, or a couple of times a year someone comes through spouting about how wonderful it is to have dogs without papers, papers don't mean anything, AKC doesn't matter, and what that normally is, someone planning to breed an unregistered dog. A dog of unknown background or a dog that was given to them without papers or with limited registration.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

There may be circumstances in which its desirable to have papers.

My late dog had the genes for hip dysplaysia and ocular neuropathy which could have afflicted her late in life.

That didn't make me love her any less and whatever shortcomings a dog has, you love them as they are even if you know everything about them.

And if you don't know, you just deal with a situation when it arises.

A dog with unknown background may conceal problems. The reason any one gets a dog is in the end, decided by more subjective considerations.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

NormanF said:


> There may be circumstances in which its desirable to have papers.
> 
> My late dog had the genes for hip dysplaysia and ocular neuropathy which could have afflicted her late in life.
> 
> ...


Most people do not bother to look at pedigrees until after they have purchased a puppy, unless they have had a puppy with a condition they do not want to have again. 

Of course you love the dog once you have the dog, but you might decide not to buy a dog if you know the possibility is great for the dog to have one condition or another, or you may plan on supplements, tacking the stomach, whatever depending on what health concerns are likely back there. 

My point is that it isn't just the experts, sometime I wish it were. The number of people that want a mutt out of a k9 is staggering. It is probably good that most of these are lies, because most of the folks that want one and are willing to pick one up without papers from the guy down the street for a couple of hundred bucks, couldn't probably handle and ordinary GSD with ordinary drives and temperament.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> If I had a nickel for everyone who told me that the sire of their pups was a police k9,


Sorry, just HAD to say it Selzer: The sire of my dog was a police K9!!!


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

NormanF said:


> There may be circumstances in which its desirable to have papers.
> 
> My late dog had the genes for hip dysplaysia and ocular neuropathy which could have afflicted her late in life.
> 
> ...


Yes that is why I wanted to know if she's pure bred or not to know what I'm dealing with and what temperament etc...


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

selzer said:


> NormanF said:
> 
> 
> > There may be circumstances in which its desirable to have papers.
> ...


I just wanted to know if she is pure bred or not to know what size dog what temperermet I'm dealing with and to know if she will have problems from bad breeding if she is a cross breed these are updated pics of her but she is what she is at least she's really lovable  These are updated pics of her she changes every week 




https://plus.google.com/photos/phot...06/6245569074691325186?iem=4&gpawv=1&hl=en-IE



https://plus.google.com/photos/phot...06/6245570304614793762?iem=4&gpawv=1&hl=en-IE



https://plus.google.com/photos/phot...06/6245570115332894674?iem=4&gpawv=1&hl=en-IE


----------



## gsdlover76 (Jan 31, 2016)

gaia_bear said:


> Just as an FYI - they are AKC papers in the US but may vary depending on where you are located in the world


1. AKC registration papers do not determine whether a dog is pure-bred or not. In this case, its a moot point anyway - since the dog isn't going to be bred except that OP wanted a dog with the characteristics of a 'pure-bred' german shepherd. If one purchases a dog as a pure-bred dog and then had to give it up for some reason there is nothing 'illegal' or 'incorrect' in calling the dog pure-bred - as long as the new people purchasing said dog are aware that there is nothing to 'document' whether the dog is pure-bred or not. Just having registration papers doesn't guarantee that a dog is 'high quality' or 'pure-bred' either (look at the many scams involving breeders and AKC registration on the internet). 
2. Anyone who buys a dog (with or without registration papers) should be certain they know the health status of the parents, see the parents, be certain that the breeders are reputable, care for the puppies, match the puppies with good homes, etc. Doing SOME of those things are easier when the puppies are 'registered', and Im certainly not advocating backyard breeding or purchasing unregistered puppies here. 
3. Saying that someone should live in a car before giving up their dog may not be the best advice - either for the owner, the owners family or the dog. No offense - but the OP was just asking for some advice wasn't he rather than a lecture on his motives/morals/caring ability?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Jay-jay-GSD said:


> I just wanted to know if she is pure bred or not to know what size dog what temperermet I'm dealing with and to know if she will have problems from bad breeding if she is a cross breed these are updated pics of her but she is what she is at least she's really lovable  These are updated pics of her she changes every week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she looks like a long hair gsd. I'd say pure breed.


----------

